# Obama care- could cost you $100 a day



## Luke S.

If you think Obama care is pointless, and you haven't been paying attention, you might really want to read this.

http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com...est=latestnews


----------



## Advantage

Link doesn't work for me. It was my understanding that it only becomes relevant if you have 50+ employees?


----------



## leigh

Spent hours researching, it's going to be a disaster! unless your income falls under the 400% above poverty line then I'll be paying for your ins!


----------



## grandview

I think its a 100 bucks a month.


----------



## leigh

grandview;1646553 said:


> I think its a 100 bucks a month.


You can get a seasonal policy!


----------



## Advantage

grandview;1646553 said:


> I think its a 100 bucks a month.


Perfect. That's what we get to plow the local Walmart so it all works out.


----------



## leigh

Advantage;1646687 said:


> Perfect. That's what we get to plow the local Walmart so it all works out.


Only problem is your health ins will only be good at Walmart ! The nationals are the ones handling your care and ok'ing procedures. You'll have no problem with a prostate exam, they got that down to a science.Bend over again please


----------



## Advantage

leigh;1646696 said:


> Only problem is your health ins will only be good at Walmart ! The nationals are the ones handling your care and ok'ing procedures. You'll have no problem with a prostate exam, they got that down to a science.Bend over again please


That is a monthly exam right?


----------



## grandview

leigh;1646696 said:


> Only problem is your health ins will only be good at Walmart ! The nationals are the ones handling your care and ok'ing procedures. You'll have no problem with a prostate exam, they got that down to a science.Bend over again please





Advantage;1646807 said:


> That is a monthly exam right?


Thank you sir,may I have another?


----------



## magnum1

Luke S.;1646371 said:


> If you think Obama care is pointless, and you haven't been paying attention, you might really want to read this.
> 
> http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com...est=latestnews


A couple of suggestions, a. Limited # of employees b. Part time employees


----------



## leigh

magnum1;1646958 said:


> A couple of suggestions, a. Limited # of employees b. Part time employees


The problems aren't regarding employee participation, it's us as individuals purchasing healthcare. Costs are going up because of new minimum coverage rules. If you qualify for tax credits you're good. Married couple over 62 or 63 k and you foot the whole bill. I'm looking at 12-15 k a year at this point.Can only get tax break if you purchase a plan through your state exchange.If you get your plan through a broker or agent you can't get a rebate even if you 're income is below the max limit. Just have to wait and see! Nothing in life is free, you either have someone else pay for you or you pay for others.


----------



## snowman55

most people will be happy when they signup. 50-100% subsidy for their health insurance. Whats not to love? Don't be successful or work to hard and you won't have to pay for yourself or others. 

Just wait until people can't get in to see a doctor, the treatment they need isn't approved by the healthcare board, their hours at work are cut, the economy and employment shrink because wealthy and corps. move investment over seas, they have to prove to the IRS they have been and are current on their policies, investment in medical R&D is cut and new treatments are not available, and small business crumbles as people give up and join the masses in midiocracy government teet sucking.


----------



## Advantage

snowman55;1647006 said:


> most people will be happy when they signup. 50-100% subsidy for their health insurance. Whats not to love? Don't be successful or work to hard and you won't have to pay for yourself or others.
> 
> Just wait until people can't get in to see a doctor, the treatment they need isn't approved by the healthcare board, their hours at work are cut, the economy and employment shrink because wealthy and corps. move investment over seas, they have to prove to the IRS they have been and are current on their policies, investment in medical R&D is cut and new treatments are not available, and small business crumbles as people give up and join the masses in midiocracy government teet sucking.


Then I'm moving to Canada. Oh, wait.............


----------



## magnum1

leigh;1647004 said:


> The problems aren't regarding employee participation, it's us as individuals purchasing healthcare. Costs are going up because of new minimum coverage rules. If you qualify for tax credits you're good. Married couple over 62 or 63 k and you foot the whole bill. I'm looking at 12-15 k a year at this point.Can only get tax break if you purchase a plan through your state exchange.If you get your plan through a broker or agent you can't get a rebate even if you 're income is below the max limit. Just have to wait and see! Nothing in life is free, you either have someone else pay for you or you pay for others.


I understand the problem individually, employee coverage was my reference.
I've positive positioned myself currently for the upcoming cluster f?!!. as I understand it at this juncture, I could be mistaken only the future out come will be evidence if my preparation was a success or failure.


----------

